# [SYSTEM] Recuperar GCC (cerrado)

## gks595

Hola a todos. Llevo poco tiempo usando Gentoo. Instale esta distro con kde como escritorio, sin problemas, todo ok. Crei que tenia dos versiones de gcc, la 4.3 y la 4.4, asi que decidi eliminar la 4.3, use el comando emerge -C gcc:4.3, pero para mi sorpresa, no tenia instalado gcc-4.4. La fastidie......gcc-config me dice que el fichero gcc profile no es correcto, he intentado usar fix_libtool.sh 4.3.4, pero despues de un buen rato, la consola no muestra ninguna salida, como si este comando no terminara (no se si es que necesita mas tiempo para acabar...). Que puedo hacer, podria alguien ayudarme con esto? no me gustaria tener que instalar todo de nuevo! Gracias.Last edited by gks595 on Sat Jun 19, 2010 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Supongo que gcc-config -l no funciona tampoco, ¿no?

Lógicamente no puedes compilar gcc sin tener gcc instalado, así que lo primero que vas a necesitar es un paquete binario con la versión de gcc que tuvieras instalada. Si nos dices la arquitectura que usas y la versión de gcc quizás alguien de por aquí pueda colgar un binario que podrás instalar con "emerge -K =gcc-<version>".

----------

## lexming

La verdad es que si no tienes ningun gcc instalado no sé como se podria arreglar. Creo que tocaría reinstallar el tarball de gentoo.

Si por el contrario aun tienes un gcc instalado y el único problema es que falla el gcc-config puedes arreglar las variables de entorno a mano. En /etc/env.d/ hay un archivo llamado 05gcc-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu y un directorio llamado gcc. En esta carpeta gcc tiene que haber como minimo 2 archivos más, uno llamado config-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu con una variable $CURRENT que indica la version de compilador a usar y otro x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-X.Y.Z (XYZ dependen de la versión de gcc que tengas) con las mismas variables de entorno que en /etc/env.d/05gcc-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.

Entonces, lo que puedes hacer es primero cambiar el archivo /etc/env.d/gcc/config-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu para que $CURRENT apunte a la versión de gcc que tengas instalada. Y luego abrir el archivo /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-X.Y.Z y copiar las variables ahí definidas a /etc/env.d/05gcc-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu.

Y finalmente ejecuta env-update.

Creo que con esto podrias empezar a compilar otra vez con emerge.

Espero te sirva de ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

No si si me estoy metiendo donde no me llaman, pero yo con la última actualización de world me instaló un nuevo GCC y como tengo puesto el depclean en el script que tengo hecho me borró el antiguo gcc... resultado el gentoo fallaba y no me dejaba emerger nada, si ponía el gcc-config -l me decía que el profile no era correcto...

googleando encontré esto: http://www.clan-elite.info/forum.asp?action=view_thread&id=905

linux # gcc-config -l

linux # gcc-config 1

linux # source /etc/profile

creo que con estos comandos me solventó el problema en dos Pc donde me había ocurrido...

Lo digo por si realmente si que tienes el gcc instalado pero no funciona correctamente... (por probar no pasa nada)

Un saludo y suerte

----------

## gks595

Bueno, lo de instalar un paquete binario creo seria buena idea, pero no lo he echo nunca. Podria compilar gcc con un disco live, despues instalar el binario, pero nunca he hecho esto.... Me podeis decir los pasos para compilar gcc, dejando creado el binario y como instalarlo despues en mi ordenador? Solo he utilizado emerge -av "paquete", no se como hacer lo otro....  Espero vuestra ayuda, gracias.

----------

## gks595

Ok, resuelto, facil. Descomprimi un portage y un stage en un directorio nuevo, copie mi make.conf, monte sistemas de archivos dev y proc y enjaule el directorio. Compile un binario para gcc, despues lo instale en mi sistema y por ultimo lo seleccione con gcc-config. Como nuevo.

----------

